# Canon 1DS Mark iii Images



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

New around here and people have suggested i post some photos, 

















Looking forward to the feedback!! 

More Samples of my work taken on both the 1DS Mark iii and 1D mark iii on the following;

Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/joewhitnallphotography/?hl=en
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/JoeWhitnallPhotography/
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvi657v0xi_QNHHIN4kiA8A

Cheers 

Joe


----------

